# Voice Meme



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Do it, you maggots.  Then post here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4093007  <- That's mine.  Questions be there.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a pretty old meme and should die in peace. I'm not posting mine but it's on my FA page if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 1, 2010)

Did it earlier. I sound like a faggot.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4059670/


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, this isn't happening.
*leaves*


----------



## kashaki (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd do this if I knew how to record it.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

kashaki said:


> I'd do this if I knew how to record it.


 Step 1: Get a Macbook Pro
Step 2: Use GarageBand to Record
Step 3: ???
Step 4: Profit!!!

...excepet not really because you, like most of us, sound like a nerdy kid probably. No one wants to pay for that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Step 1: Get a Macbook Pro
> Step 2: Use GarageBand to Record
> Step 3: ???
> Step 4: Profit!!!
> ...


Or for windows:

1)start
2)all programs
3)accessories
4)sound recorder
5)???
6)Profit!!!


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, this isn't happening.
> *leaves*


 
Just throwing it out there, but all the guys who pretend to be girls never want to communicate in anything but text.

Again, just saying.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> Just throwing it out there, but all the guys who pretend to be girls never want to communicate in anything but text.
> 
> Again, just saying.


 
What about girls pretending to be guys?! Hurr!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> Just throwing it out there, but all the guys who pretend to be girls never want to communicate in anything but text.
> 
> Again, just saying.


 
JASHWA, HALP, PLCX.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3492224



Browder said:


> This is a pretty old meme and should die in peace. I'm not posting mine but it's on my FA page if anyone is interested.


I don't think the meme should die, because it's an interesting one.


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> JASHWA, HALP, PLCX.


 
I didn't mean to scare you!!!

I'm panicking here, HAXX, what do I do? She's screaming for help!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> JASHWA, HALP, PLCX.


 How do I halp?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> How do I halp?


 
You know the TRUTH (tm)
Or use kitty powers to harm him.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

I did this already

I sound terrible

**Note: You may have to download it in order to listen


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You know the TRUTH (tm)
> Or use kitty powers to harm him.


 But I've never heard you speak. I've only seen cute pictures.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> I didn't mean to scare you!!!
> 
> I'm panicking here, HAXX, what do I do? She's screaming for help!


 
Smother her! Then yiff. It is what foxes do best: raep.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But I've never heard you speak. I've only seen cute pictures.


 
Pictures with boobs, right?
FEMALE boobs.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm surprised Jashwa isn't bashing on our voices yet.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pictures with boobs, right?
> FEMALE boobs.


 No proof that it isn't someone else. 

You must provide tits that say HEY FAF THIS IS HAREBELLE or live video or else it doesn't count. 


Alstor said:


> I'm surprised Jashwa isn't bashing on our voices yet.


I don't hate on most voices unless they're so bad that they physically anger me. That being said, my voice is p bad and dumb.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pictures with boobs, right?
> FEMALE boobs.


 
I bet they are full of fake and phony. Like all internet females.



Jashwa said:


> I don't hate on most voices unless they're so bad  that they physically anger me. That being said, my voice is p bad and  dumb.


 
What he is saying is this: He can't hate on other people's voices yet because he hates his a lot as well. Once he cracks, he'll hate everyone equally.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Did it earlier. I sound like a faggot.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4059670/


 
Nice accent, faget. :U

You say it as F.A.F? I say it as a word in my head...


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> JASHWA, HALP, PLCX.


 
Harebelle, don't worry! I wasn't talking about you, I know you are not one of those guys. Don't worry.  

So, I'm coming to your house tonight to watch Blair Witch still, right? And if the ending is not as happy as I hope, I might be too scared to leave your bed all night.

(Thanks HAXX, I owe you. Big time. Anything you ever need. Anytime.)

Edit: Oh, smother. Thought it said smooth talk.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> Harebelle, don't worry! I wasn't talking about you, I know you are not one of those guys. Don't worry.
> 
> So, I'm coming to your house tonight to watch Blair Witch still, right? And if the ending is not as happy as I hope, I might be too scared to leave your bed all night.
> 
> (Thanks HaXX)



Hurr hurr. Your instincts are bad. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't hate on most voices unless they're so bad that they physically anger me. That being said, my voice is p bad and dumb.


 I'm very dry sounding imo


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Nice accent, faget. :U
> 
> You say it as F.A.F? I say it as a word in my head...


 faff is the best way to say it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> faff is the best way to say it.


 
Inorite?

It works in Brit-English, because we're literally faffing about on here. :3


----------



## Thatch (Jul 1, 2010)

You leave Hairball alone, she sounds girly enough :V

BTW, Willow sounds like a dude. I knew it :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Inorite?
> 
> It works in Brit-English, because we're literally faffing about on here. :3


 What is faffing about?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What is faffing about?


 
Mucking about.
Messing about.
Dicking about.

It's all the same thing: time wasters wasting time.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Mucking about.
> Messing about.
> Dicking about.
> 
> It's all the same thing: time wasters wasting time.


 Oh, ok.

So are you going to do a voice meme now, harbl?


----------



## Thatch (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's all the same thing: time wasters wasting time.


 
Haha, how apriopriate XD


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So are you going to do a voice meme now, harbl?


 I would like to hear this


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX, your advice on picking up ladies didn't work. Or maybe I just didn't smother her fast enough.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> HAXX, your advice on picking up ladies didn't work. Or maybe I just didn't smother her fast enough.


 
...wait, you tried cooperating with her? What kind of furfag are you?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

How can I upload it anywhere but FA?


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How can I upload it anywhere but FA?


 You don't have an account do you?


----------



## Alstor (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How can I upload it anywhere but FA?


 http://www.wikiupload.com/


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...wait, you tried cooperating with her? What kind of furfag are you?


 
I'm... I'm so ashamed.

I just don't mean many girls on the Internet, and I was nervous! I forgot all my fox ways.



Harebelle said:


> How can I upload it anywhere but FA?


 
Try mediafire, it was good for quickly hosting files last time I used it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, Alstor.

It's literally five seconds long because I started laughing.

http://www.wikiupload.com/anQRxn5u


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Thanks, Alstor.
> 
> It's literally five seconds long because I started laughing.
> 
> http://www.wikiupload.com/anQRxn5u


 Do you have a skype account?

You must have a skype account.

We need to be best friends. NOW.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Do you have a skype account?
> 
> You must have a skype account.
> 
> We need to be best friends. NOW.



not for you
I'm on Yahoo IM.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> not for you
> I'm on Yahoo IM.


Go make a skype account so you can join our FAFchat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Go make a skype account so you can join our FAFchat.


 
Man, I'll do it tomorrow, GOSH.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Thanks, Alstor.
> 
> It's literally five seconds long because I started laughing.
> 
> http://www.wikiupload.com/anQRxn5u


.................
I seriously don't know what to say ;>.>


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Man, I'll do it tomorrow, GOSH.


 Nao.


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Thanks, Alstor.
> 
> It's literally five seconds long because I started laughing.
> 
> http://www.wikiupload.com/anQRxn5u



Argh, on my phone. Can't listen to it till tomorrow.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .................
> I seriously don't know what to say ;>.>



I'm sorry I don't sound like Gumshoe IRL.
;____;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Hurr! Harebelle! <3


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm sorry I don't sound like Gumshoe IRL.
> ;____;


 *pat*pat* 

It's okay Hare...I don't sound like Feenie :c

You're close to what I imagined (...creeper)


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harbl's voice makes me want to give her a hug.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *pat*pat*
> 
> It's okay Hare...I don't sound like Feenie :c
> 
> You're close to what I imagined *(...creeper)*



Goddamnit, Willow.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Go make a skype account so you can join our FAFchat.


 Doesn't that chat have sad, cold, lonely deaths?


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Goddamnit, Willow.


 What :c

What did I do


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Go make a skype account so you can join our FAFchat.


 
I WANNA JOIN!
How can I?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Doesn't that chat have sad, cold, lonely deaths?


 Not recently c:



Glitch said:


> I WANNA JOIN!
> How can I?


 You can't.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You can't.


 
Grr.
I have nothing else to do.  ;-;


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Harbl's voice makes me want to give her a hug.



... Now the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> ... Now the suspense is killing me!


 It's so cute and English :3c


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's so cute and English :3c


 
Fuck you, I'm a (Welsh) dragon!
Now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fuck you, I'm a (Welsh) dragon!
> Now.


 But you're from England originally and your accent is English I think. D:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm sorry I don't sound like Gumshoe IRL.
> ;____;


Gumshoe has a voice now?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fuck you, I'm a (Welsh) dragon!
> Now.


 
Oh murr.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gumshoe has a voice now?


 If you listen really hard yes


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If you listen really hard yes



Pro tip: It's in your head. But I'm pretty sure everyone world-wide imagines the same voice.



Jashwa said:


> But you're from England originally and your accent is English I think. D:



You THINK?
LEARN YOUR ACCENTS.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pro tip: It's in your head. But I'm pretty sure everyone world-wide imagines the same voice.


 
Hugo Weaving's? :V


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's so cute and English :3c


 
German accents > English accents


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pro tip: It's in your head. But I'm pretty sure everyone world-wide imagines the same voice.


 We'll go with that

Voice overs are fun though


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You THINK?
> LEARN YOUR ACCENTS.


 It didn't sound like you were having sex with sheep, so I assumed English and not Welsh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Hugo Weaving's? :V


 
I'm laughing out loud. x3


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pro tip: It's in your head. But I'm pretty sure everyone world-wide imagines the same voice.


I imagine your voice as his now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

This could go in the forums games.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This could go in the forums games.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


 
Ah, true.
Oh well.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2010)

...


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's my contribution to this thread.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4060530



JesusFish said:


> ...


Die leben des anderen is such a good movie.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4060530
> 
> 
> Die leben des anderen is such a good movie.


Your voice is a lot higher and has more energy than I thought it would!


----------



## Luca (Jul 1, 2010)

I won't do it. I don't have a mic... Unless there's a way to hook up my blutooth mic from my playstaion to my computer.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Your voice is a lot higher and has more energy than I thought it would!


 I was a little nervous though I cant remember why, but that's pretty close to my normal voice.



			
				Browder said:
			
		

> You sound much more friendly than you look.


Your not the first to say this. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

I spend time on an internet forum and not in a voice chat for a reason.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Die leben des anderen is such a good movie.



Not enough people have seen it here. Not yet.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Not enough people have seen it here. Not yet.


 Give it some time. And you need to know the background history to get some of the references, which alot of people dont feel like learning about.


----------



## Tao (Jul 1, 2010)

Mine is on my FA but I admit I tried to make my voice deeper D:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Give it some time. And you need to know the background history to get some of the references, which alot of people dont feel like learning about.



No, because inevitably, in this nation, there would be a national backlash when the main, evil, wire-tapping government in the film happens to be titled the "German Democratic Republic", which many would equate to being some crack at the American Democratic Party. The only similarity they have is leftism, and different euphemisms for different problems.


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3776086/

The horrible truth revealed ):


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3776086/
> 
> The horrible truth revealed ):



You can't English properly?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> You can't English properly?


He probably comfortable Japanese more.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He probably comfortable Japanese more.



NOT IN MY INTERNET.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 1, 2010)

ehhhhh...
maybe tomorrow


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

You guys said I sounded like a man the last time :c


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You guys said I sounded like a man the last time :c


 I don't know. I wouldn't say man, but you aren't stereotypically girly so I can see why people would make mistakes.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know. I wouldn't say man, but you aren't stereotypically girly so I can see why people would make mistakes.


 :'c

I've never had a girly voice, it's higher than it was when I was younger


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :'c
> 
> I've never had a girly voice, it's higher than it was when I was younger


 Were you Barry Manelow as a child?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

if the lives of others was a person it would be a phony


phuck pyou


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He probably comfortable Japanese more.


 
Hey now, that's pretty lacist right there. ):


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

*H*ere's mine:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095069/

Hope you people enjoy it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2010)

Men of FaF, Drop your balls already.

That is all.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Bambi said:


> *H*ere's mine:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095069/
> 
> Hope you people enjoy it.


 Your voice is pretty awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

perverted impact sounds like this

[yt]2b3EQHKOpzU[/yt]


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Men of FaF, Drop your balls already.
> 
> That is all.


 Gigantic faggot voice 'TILL THE END OF TIME!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 2, 2010)

Best be changing your avatar back before I get my back hand out of its pocket.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Bambi said:


> *H*ere's mine:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095069/
> 
> Hope you people enjoy it.


Great accent...


Perverted Impact said:


> Men of FaF, Drop your balls already.
> 
> That is all.


Hey... You can't insult other people's voices without posting your own voice meme...


jcfynx said:


> Hey now, that's pretty lacist right there. ):


Sowwy me no speaky chinee ):


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Best be changing your avatar back before I get my back hand out of its pocket.


 You don't scare me!


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 2, 2010)

Really? cause I got all these pictures of women and straight things stuck to the back of my hand, I was gonna show you them.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Bambi said:


> *H*ere's mine:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095069/
> 
> Hope you people enjoy it.


 That accent is just fantastic


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> Really? cause I got all these pictures of women and straight things stuck to the back of my hand, I was gonna show you them.


 That stuff is readily available on the interwebs.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 2, 2010)

Also I'm going to nip you and or whatever else it is that you don't like to the extent that you change avatars back because i am dissapoint.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095260/

I've been told I should be a phone sex operator, by a LOT of people.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095260/
> 
> I've been told I should be a phone sex operator, by a LOT of people.


 You could do it, _*easily.*_


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095260/
> 
> I've been told I should be a phone sex operator, by a LOT of people.


 You sound like you do a radio show


----------



## Alstor (Jul 2, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095260/
> 
> I've been told I should be a phone sex operator, by a LOT of people.


 Awesome voice. Go into voiceovers. Now!


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Thanks, Alstor.
> 
> It's literally five seconds long because I started laughing.
> 
> http://www.wikiupload.com/anQRxn5u


 
Finally, I had a chance to listen.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You sound like you do a radio show


 
Yeah, I thought that too.

Edit: Damn, forgot I posted here. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Icen (Jul 2, 2010)

Did this a million years ago. 

My voice in those post is normal; how I sound when I'm not at work/sucking up to people. I sound tired, hateful and like a man.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3305884/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 2, 2010)

Hurr hurr! :B

Everyone's voices! I HEAR THEM!

I would link mine but I hate it. ^ ^


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

I FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- at all of you that say me-me instead of meem.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- at all of you that say me-me instead of meem.


 
LOL I didn't recognize them saying that until you said it!


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

Voice memes are pretty cool. You can take a clip and play it backwards to confuse others.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bambi said:


> *H*ere's mine:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095069/
> 
> Hope you people enjoy it.



I was expecting you to have at least somewhat of a Southern Accent.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- at all of you that say me-me instead of meem.


 
At least I'm safe from your FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

Icen said:


> Did this a million years ago.
> 
> My voice in those post is normal; how I sound when I'm not at work/sucking up to people. I sound tired, hateful and like a man.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3305884/



I think it's common for chicks to sound like guys.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- at all of you that say me-me instead of meem.


 I pronounce it "maim"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hey... You can't insult other people's voices without posting your own voice meme...


Well I just did.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Men of FaF, Drop your balls already.
> 
> That is all.


 
Hey man, fuck you, my balls have dropped.

Now I just need to find where they rolled away to after they dropped.  Probably under the bed.  Fuck.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Men of FaF, Drop your balls already.
> 
> That is all.



At this rate, I have more balls than 90% of the FAF males.
 Not good.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2010)

old but relevant


----------



## Wreth (Jul 2, 2010)

This thread is adorable.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Wreth said:


> This thread is adorable.


 Uhh, how so?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhh, how so?


 Harebelle posted a voice meme, that's how. :3c


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Harebelle posted a voice meme, that's how. :3c


 This is so true :3


----------



## Wreth (Jul 2, 2010)

Yus, amongst other things. :3c


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well I just did.


Are you mute or something? :[


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Wreth said:


> Yus, amongst other things. :3c


 Couldn't possibly be me :/


----------



## Oovie (Jul 2, 2010)

> -Find a random book or something with text and read a random page from  it.


This should be the whole meme, find a terrible fanfiction and have everyone read it. Passionately, at that. I'd even go as far as to make it epic by adding sound effects and such, but I haven't the slightest clue on what to read.

I once had this project for an English class where we'd have to do like a radio recording broadcasting a story telling show. I read Leiningen Versus the Ants, had this war music from Stronghold Crusader, people burning and screaming, all these noises going on while reading the story. My teacher gave me the strangest look, completely trashed everyone else in that project. I remember she wanted a copy of it, showed it to every class when they did that project. Good times that was a lot of fun, I'll never forget her reaction especially considering I was late on that. Nobody expected it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Oovie said:


> This should be the whole meme, find a terrible fanfiction and have everyone read it. Passionately, at that. I'd even go as far as to make it epic by adding sound effects and such, but I haven't the slightest clue on what to read.


 Oh god, I think I might have to do this now 

And I know what to read too


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh god, I think I might have to do this now
> 
> And I know what to read too


 
We are waiting.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> We are waiting.


 
Creepy fox is creepy.


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Creepy fox is creepy.


 
I would have added a "..." but that would have been over the top. I don't want to scare anyone again.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

Here :V http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4098502/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3776086/
> 
> The horrible truth revealed ):


 
that is hot


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Here :V http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4098502/


You sure had fun reading. *__*


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

So..I did that fanfiction thing suggested earlier :|


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You sure had fun reading. *__*


 
I did c: Was it too long? It was too long...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Are you mute or something? :[


 
No, Why?


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh god, this is just terrible D:

Bad fanfiction meme

I blame Oovie


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Here :V http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4098502/


 
I enjoyed this. Keep up the good work C:


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Why?


Because you're not sharing your sexy voice with us. :[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because you're not sharing your sexy voice with us. :[


Good, Let's keep it that way.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Good, Let's keep it that way.


Why? I don't care about how you sound! Well I mean I obviously do because I want you to make a voice meme but I wouldn't judge you on your voice and I just want to know more about you because I think you're cool and even if you didn't have a cool voice I'd still like you but I bet you do have a cool voice and it's probably kinda sexy and so I'd play your voice clip every night to help me fall asleep and I think I said too much.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, so the meme is read a bad fan-fiction?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4062637

:<


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Okay, so the meme is read a bad fan-fiction?
> 
> Any suggestions?


My Immortal (if you can even get past the first paragraph)



Tao said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4062637
> 
> :<


I still say d'awwww


----------



## Stawks (Jul 2, 2010)

My voice meme is now on the internet.

I'll be reading from my favourite Kirk / Spock slash fiction and recording it.

STAY TUNED.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why? I don't care about how you sound! Well I mean I obviously do because I want you to make a voice meme but I wouldn't judge you on your voice and I just want to know more about you because I think you're cool and even if you didn't have a cool voice I'd still like you but I bet you do have a cool voice and it's probably kinda sexy and so I'd play your voice clip every night to help me fall asleep and I think I said too much.


This is what I think of your post


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> This is what I think of your post


I made you orgasm?


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4100416/

This seems like a bad idea...


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh god, this is just terrible D:
> 
> Bad fanfiction meme
> 
> I blame Oovie


 I don't know, I may or may not give that a try. Only because I think I can legitimately somewhat tell there was something going on in it. This is the way I'd read a fanfiction though: http://fanfictionredux.ytmnd.com/ I'd just prefer it was on something I knew.



WillowWulf said:


> My Immortal (if you can even get past the  first paragraph)


Hahaha, I might try the second chapter. At least this way I can add some sound and put on a girly voice at parts.

edit: B_WHAHA_HA! Oh my the fourth chapter! This story just gets better and better, now I'm thinking of the fourth chapter!


----------



## )X( (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.wikiupload.com/jIas2cJS

Sorry about the really poor sound quality. I recorded it using an old cheap microphone.

I wasn't trying to talk too loud, thin walls. So any graininess in my voice and the awful mic buzzing is amplified.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I made you orgasm?


No

but lol


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No
> 
> but lol


Ohhhh, I get it now. That's what you sound like!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ohhhh, I get it now. That's what you sound like!!



Is that why blood is coming out of your ears?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Is that why blood is coming out of your ears?


That's not blood, and that's not my ear. :]


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's not blood, and that's not my ear. :]


 So you're on your period? That's gross.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So you're on your period? That's gross.


It's not gross, it's just nature. And nature is beautiful.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So you're on your period? That's gross.



This.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's not gross, it's just nature. And nature is beautiful.


 Nature is in fact the very definition of gross.


----------

